# ka24de and sr20 starters



## tcfls2 (Aug 10, 2006)

I was wondering if someone could tell me if the 1989 sr20det and 1990 ka24de starters are interchangable. They both look about the same size and have the same bolt holes. I put the 89 sr20 starter in my 90 240sx and it is acting just like the dead one that I pulled. Thanks for any help.


----------

